# Shoe reviews (for flat pedals)



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Late last year I switched to flat pedals, and have been trying to find appropriate shoes. I've been wearing a pair of old trail runners, which stick to the pedals pretty well, but they have a wide base and I couldn't really put my feet where I wanted to on my pedals. (DMR V8s, which I intend to replace, but that's another issue.) The various 5.10 offerings do not fit me at all; they are too wide and my feet slosh around in them.

First shoes I tried were the Scarpa Gecko Guide Ws. They had a tread pattern similar to the 5.10s: https://a1.zassets.com/images/z/1/3/6/1367826-p-DETAILED.jpg It's a Vibram sole, though, not the sticky 5.10 rubber. It's pretty hard and kind of slick. I threw them back.

Next stop: the Vans store. Where they had _no_ actual womens' skate shoes, only "lifestyle" shoes. As in, not going to hold up to the rigors of mtb. Especially on my crashy feet. So, for S&G, I tried on a few pairs of mens' shoes.

I picked up with a pair of Dockets. They are last year's model, and were on sale for $40 or so.

Since the Vans site doesn't show the tread, here's a photo (pardon the dust, was riding in Bend all weekend) (yeah, I know, sucks to be me):









Despite this being a "men's" shoe, it fits me pretty well. I'm not saying I want to run a marathon in them or anything, but they're certainly suitable for riding. I've worn them for a grand total of 8 or 9 hours (2 rides) so far.

Pros:
- price
- fit
- stick like mad to the pedals (keep in mind I'm only doing small jumps and then only if I'm forced) (though I did clear my first little itty-bitty double over the weekend)
- good padding around the ankles

Cons:
- lacing is weird, it's too high-friction or something & it's hard to get the shoes snug
- these are going to be h-o-t in August
- stuff (pine needles, etc) gets down the collar and into my socks
- your friends yell "off the WALL!" every time you successfully ride a stunt or trail feature

HTH those of you looking for alternatives to the 5.10s.

gabrielle


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Good to know! 5.10's are just barely wide enough for me, and I love them, but good to know what works for those with narrow feet.


----------



## willsmother (May 25, 2012)

*Keen Newports*

I'm in the tropics, and these have been my standard riding shoe for years, worn out one pair, and almost through another. You can hose them down at the end of the day, no need for socks, comfy on and off the bike, and really sturdy. Great for wide feet, which I have


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Gabrielle.

I wear Merrell's Avian Light Ventilator. I have a narrow foot & they fit very well, & stick to the pedals well (I run flat pedals too). Might want to check them out, it's a smaller profile than most skate or bike specific shoes (especially the women's version).

BTW, where were you riding? I live in Bend, & was riding Mrazek last weekend.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

What flat pedals are ya'll using?


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Wellgo MG-1 for me. Certainly not the best or lightest, but they might be at their price point ($35ish). You can get a version with the Titanium spindles that's lighter, but that effectively doubles the price.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

I was using the 5-10 guide tennies for a while (before buying impacts). only a tad less sticky than the impacts, but i hear ya, i have narrow feet and the impacts feel huge. I ride both flats and clipless, but was using the tennies for a long time (they come in womens sizes) my only issue was, for the longer rides, you might not find the tennies to be stiff enough. Being a hiking shoe, i'd say they're stiffer than a running sneaker, but not as stiff as a mtb shoe. Still a good option though.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

hawkychick said:


> I wear Merrell's Avian Light Ventilator.


Cool, thanks for the tip! I'll put those on the list.



hawkychick said:


> BTW, where were you riding? I live in Bend, & was riding Mrazek last weekend.


I rode Mrazek on Saturday! I was in a pretty big group.

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> What flat pedals are ya'll using?


Right now I have a set of DMR V8s in the sexy, sexy 'oxblood' color. They are heavy, not wide enough (!!!), and too thick. I bang them on rocks _constantly_.

My current wishlist for replacements:
- HT AN01s if I can find some on the Bay of E.
- Canfield Bros crampons. I think Connie recommended these a while back. I'm waiting for the new ones to come out; should be any day now.
- Point One Podiums

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Stripes said:


> Pedals for the DJ: Animal Hamilton red sealed bearing metal
> Animal Bikes : Shop


That's a pretty good price point on those. I'm kind of choking on the whole "I might actually pay over $100 for some pedals" thing.

gabrielle


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Forte convert flat pedals are HUGE in width, but thin in profile! and only like 60 bucks. 
longish pins too.

lots of good reviews on them. FORT� Product Reviews and Ratings - Mountain Pedals - Fort� Convert Platform Pedal from Performance Bike


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

NicoleB28 said:


> Forte convert flat pedals are HUGE in width, but thin in profile! and only like 60 bucks.


Ah yeah, those look good!



NicoleB28 said:


> longish pins too.


"How shinburger is made!"

gabrielle


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

funny, i'm more likely to get a pedal to the back of a heel when i go to pedal and miss completely. i find that the longer and sharper the pins, the less likely to slip so you can mostly avoid shinburgers


----------



## fdatx2 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have narrow feet too and recently got a pair of Teva Fusions. I've done a couple rides in them and they have been great. Those vans are definitely a better price though.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

formica said:


> What flat pedals are ya'll using?


Sun Ringle ZuZu


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Deity Decoy pedals on the MTB (skinny, sturdy, I've knocked off some pins, but was able to replace them). Fyxations (nylon) on the fatbike, figured my feet would be warmer than on metal pedals for snowbiking. Happy with them, plenty grippy which I wasn't sure they would be, really light, inexpensive, but I can't tell you how they hold up on rocks.

If 5.10's do work for you, a sale at shoes MTB | Buy Now at ChainReactionCycles.com now. Discount depends on model, 13-40% off. Have had my Impact highs for 2+ years, love them, had to by another pair at 39% off.

Edit - I see they have other brands on sale too, same link.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the teva links mid come in smaller sizes for women. They are even listed under the woman's section, though another page claims that they are mens. who knows, but these have tiny sizes
Teva® Links Mid for Men | Mountain Biking Shoe at Teva.com

the others that come to mind, are adidas berm, and Shimano makes a flat pedal mtb shoe too. its very similar in shape to 510 though.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

gabrielle said:


> Cool, thanks for the tip! I'll put those on the list.
> 
> I rode Mrazek on Saturday! I was in a pretty big group.
> 
> gabrielle


Were you in the group with the lady who had her bike & helmet decorated?


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

hawkychick said:


> Were you in the group with the lady who had her bike & helmet decorated?


...NM, PM'd ya so as not to go further OT. 

gabrielle


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

Spank Spikes! They are great...until you tag yourself in the calf :/.

I have shimanos (the white ones with the bamboo pattern on the heels).


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> What flat pedals are ya'll using?


The "Platform Pedal Shootout" thread (http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/platform-pedal-shootout-best-flat-607155.html) has a lot of good info in it.

gabrielle


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

gabrielle said:


> ...NM, PM'd ya so as not to go further OT.
> 
> gabrielle


G,
I tried to return your pm but am not allowed since I don't have enough posts (guess I need to work on that, haha). Yeah, we met you guys several times on the trail that day, I even commented on your decorations. You looked like you were having a great time.....that was a good day!! Small world, right?

Anyway, did you get some different shoes? I'm curious to see what you end up with.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

If your [replaceable] pedal pins are too short or long, take one out and go to the hardware store and find the set screws. At Aubuchon around here you can buy them by the piece. Make sure you match the thread count (how tight together the screw's spirals are) and the diameter, and then pick the length you want.

If you can't get the old ones out with a hex wrench, just grab them with a vice-grips and unscrew.

I think some of the pricier pedals seem more bIing than performance, and also consider that a less beefy pedal is appropriate if you are not downhilling, freeriding, or 200 lbs.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> Right now I have a set of DMR V8s in the sexy, sexy 'oxblood' color. They are heavy, not wide enough (!!!), and too thick. I bang them on rocks _constantly_.
> 
> My current wishlist for replacements:
> - HT AN01s if I can find some on the Bay of E.
> ...


Gabrielle - The Crampon Ultimates are in. Check out the colors on facebook.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Stripes said:


> Pedals used to be $100 for a good pair of flat pedals, but it hasn't been that way for a long time.


Speaking of "budget", check these out: Untitled Document

...the current object of my bike desire... :sigh:

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Gabrielle - The Crampon Ultimates are in. Check out the colors on facebook.


Or here: Downhill bikes, bike frames and components for best performance

Pretty! Thanks for the heads-up.

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

hawkychick said:


> I tried to return your pm but am not allowed since I don't have enough posts (guess I need to work on that, haha). Yeah, we met you guys several times on the trail that day, I even commented on your decorations. You looked like you were having a great time.....that was a good day!! Small world, right?


Funny! Yeah, we were having a blast. It was a Birthday Situation. 



hawkychick said:


> Anyway, did you get some different shoes? I'm curious to see what you end up with.


The Vans are working out pretty well so far, so unless something else falls into my lap, I'm going to stick with them for a while. Although I tried out some Point One Podiums pedals last night & didn't feel like I was sticking as well. (Really bumpy trail though - too many variables to account for!) I'll post another review at the 6-month mark, or if I get something else.

gabrielle


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I am using VP all- purpose flats, which I like a lot. I have no trouble finding sharp things upon which to impale my lower legs, pins or no pins .


I'm wearing a paint of Garmont hiking shoes because I live a long way from any shopping opportunities and shopping is Not Fun in my book. Maybe next winter...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Have fun!


----------



## RideMore56 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have 510 impacts, perfect for my fat feet. Also bought a pair of 510 freeriders same size but they were narrower and hurt my feet, hardly ever wore them. Then I decided to put them on and just walk around in them for a day, seems to have stretched them out and I love em now. Much lighter weight, better for summer than the impacts.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just put my flats on my bike this weekend. In fear of turning my shins into "shinburgers" I have been using kneepads until I get used to the pedals. I felt invincible. I rode everything. I am using my trail running shoes for right now. I am sure as I continue to ride with them I will have to find something more suitable. I love reading these forums and getting some ideas of what would work best for me.


----------



## Indysteel (Jan 3, 2011)

Ugh; I'm really struggling with the clipless versus flats decision. It's clear I need a better connection to my pedals, but I just can't seem to make a decision. I've long used clipless with no difficulty on my road bike, but I've not been terribly eager to try them on my mtb. If I could just find a pair of shoes that are likely to fit, I'd lean more heavily toward flats. I wear a 7.5 in street shoes and an 8-8.5 in most athletic shoes. I have a relatively narrow forefoot and an extremely narrow heel. Something tells me that neither the Karver nor Impact Five Tens will work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ i'd say maybe the freeriders, but they are more mens/unisex so they may be wider. 
or, the Guide Tennies. Similar rubber and grip, just not as stiff as a bike shoe. (both by five ten)


----------



## Indysteel (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, Nicole. I have considered the Guide Tennies and wondered if they were my best option. I've otherwise been wearing Vasque hikers on my mtb, and wore them, without difficulty, during a three-day White Rim tour this past April so I don't know that a hiking (versus a cycling) shoe would bother me in terms of stiffness. The smallest size in the Freeride is a men's six. That might work, but I tend to think it'll be too wide in the heel.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

stiffness helps push more power and prevent some foot aching, but honestly, its not the biggest deal in the world. if your feet dont ache, then you're probably fine. i swap back and forth clipped (almost all clipped right now, but i ride slow technical stuff better in flats) but i happen to have the Impacts. They are a bit wide and bulky, but they are so padded in the inside that it may work for you. Those go down to a size 5 mens (i wear a 6.5 ladies, so it fits).


----------



## Indysteel (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm just about to pull the trigger on some Five Ten Guide Tennies from Zappos. I hope they fit. DH wants me to try some BMX pedals that he has on another bike before I pull the trigger on some new pedals. We'll see.

Yesterday, I popped into REI and one of Indy's bike shops. I tried on Shimano, Giro, PI, and Bontrager shoes and none fit to my liking. The Giro's probably came the closest, but the shoe's tongue was horribly stiff and uncomfortable. The rest were too wide in the heel. There are still a few brands I haven't had a chance to try or try recently, but even if I wanted to go clipless, shoes are going to be an issue. I liked the Bontragers, too, but as the salesperson was pressuring me for a sale, all I could think of is "I don't really want to go clipless just yet (or ever)." 

So, hopefully the Five Tens work! I have my eye on a handful of pedals. Straightline AMPs are the top of the list currently. There are so many from which to choose; it's taking me a while to develop a short list.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

NicoleB28 said:


> the teva links mid come in smaller sizes for women. They are even listed under the woman's section, though another page claims that they are mens. who knows, but these have tiny sizes
> Teva® Links Mid for Men | Mountain Biking Shoe at Teva.com
> 
> the others that come to mind, are adidas berm, and Shimano makes a flat pedal mtb shoe too. its very similar in shape to 510 though.


I chatted w/Teva today, and women are supposed to order 2 sizes down. There are no women's specific shoes like that.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

OK Ladies, now that I've decided to actually DO this ( shoes/flats) where the heck are you finding all these shoes? LBS in this community have very limited offerings; Zappos seems to be out of a lot of sizes. REI? Where else? Aargh.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think I got my first pair right at 5.10.com and when I wore those out 2+ years later, I found them on sale at chain reaction cycles, but only a few women's specifics for flats...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?InStockOnly=true&CategoryIDs=1165 If you are looking for a specific model, google, then the shopping category on left sometimes works.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yep, i bought mine by just looking at a bunch of outdoorsy shopping sites until i found the best deal (and my size). Another time, i just had to order from 5Ten because my size is wierd.


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

Just FYI, I really like my 5.10 Karver and it's on sale right now at hucknroll:

http://www.hucknroll.com/five-ten-karver-shoe-womens


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I ordered some of those from zappos. They got here very quickly, however they are for really wide feet with much more volume than I have. I had to send them back. I've made a list based on this thread and a couple of other web discussions, and will be just going down the list trying things on. It looks like approach type shoes work well, so I'm heading to Mountain Gear in a few days to try the Guide Tennie.

A place called Onlineshoes.com has Teva impacts on sale right now in sizes above a women's 7. I did find and Adidas Berm men's 6 for $29 on close at Performance. They say it runs narrow so I have my fingers crossed


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear 5.10 Karvers for DH which I find best grip the pedals, and I rarely lose contact.

I wear Teva Links for trail riding. I tested the Teva's for DH but I found my feet slipping off the pedals on steep descents and fast turns ... can;t have that happening!


----------



## tradygirl (May 21, 2007)

I have the same Teva Links as the previous poster and I've used them for pretty much everything except gnarly downhill. They fit so much better than my old 5.10s and I actually like that they're not quite so grippy so i can adjust my foot position on the fly. I've got Spank Spike pedals and the combo seems to be working great. I've never had the foot-flying-off-the-pedal-calf/shin burger problem for what it's worth. And they're stylee enough to wear with jeans like skate shoes!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the karvers and impacts are as grippy and bulky as they get. There are times i wish i got the freeriders, but 510 barely has ANYTHING in my tiny feet size! They had white freeriders in my size, i guess i was judging the color too much. 

anyway, i hear that the freeriders are a tad less grippy than Karvers. Probablly somewhere between Karvers and the Tevas? (i know some of you have foot width issues, so it's not for everybody).


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Mail order it is.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

What's everyone's thoughts on pedal platform size in relation to shoe/foot size? The reason I'm asking is today I looked at some 25 Predators, and some Deity pedals. The Predators were a good 1" wider through the axel than my foot with shoes on, and that just looks big to me. Does foot size relate to what you want on your pedal?

thx!


----------



## eragirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Love my Flyxation Mesa 61 Alloy Pedal. Lightest pedal for under $100 I could find. I run them with five ten chase shoes. Awesome set up; I bleed a lot less on the trail then when I have my egg beaters on


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

Just FYI. In these last days of www.hucknroll.com (before they close at move online to www.competitivecyclist.com), I used their promo code SAVE50 to score a pair of Teva Links for just over $50 with free shipping.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Update: Narrow foot success! Teva KID Links. Yay! Converting kid sizing to women's sizing took order four pairs of shoes to get it right... thank goodness for free shipping. I wear a ladies 7-occasionally a 7.5, and a kid 6.5 was perfect, especially in the width. I don't think of myself as having a narrow foot, but so far everything I'd tried was way too wide and sloppy. 

So, there's another option. I got mine from Shoebuy.com....

formica


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

what's the difference between pinnars and links?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I think the Links is the only one that comes in kid sizing.


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

Vah_Nay said:


> Just FYI. In these last days of www.hucknroll.com (before they close at move online to www.competitivecyclist.com), I used their promo code SAVE50 to score a pair of Teva Links for just over $50 with free shipping.


Thanks for this tip. Just ordered a pair of (men's) Teva. Sadly my feet are just slightly too big for the women's 5-10 Karvers (just returned those to Zappos and got a pair of freeriders). Once the Teva's come I'll decide which to keep. The men's 5-10 feel slightly narrow. Kinda afraid the Teva's will too. I have odd feet (maybe womanly???) wide across the toe box/ball of foot area and narrow at my heels. And long.

The Karver's being too small bummed me out. My Kiddo has a pair of the Danny MacAskill's and can't stop raving about how well they stick to the pedals. If both of these don't work out, maybe I should use same code to re-try the women's Karver and see if they really were that small. ;-0


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

Hope they work out for you, kimikaw!

Mine came today and I'll be trying them out tomorrow. They're definitely narrower than the Karver, which, for me, is good. Curious about how the Links grip, with a sole more like a skate shoe. The 5.10 ultra-sticky rubber is so grippy. I may have to improve my technique to stay on the pedals ; )


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

*End-of-season review of the Vans*



gabrielle said:


> Pros:
> - price
> - fit
> - stick like mad to the pedals (keep in mind I'm only doing small jumps and then only if I'm forced) (though I did clear my first little itty-bitty double over the weekend)
> ...


I had a pretty light riding season due to various events in my personal life, so probably only have about 4 months of mostly-weekend riding on them.

- I'm still pleased with the fit.
- surprisingly, my feet did not overheat in them.
- they are not, by any stretch of the imagination, anything remotely resembling water resistant.
- the teeth on my pedals has chewed up the tread pretty badly, but I guess that's what you get when you use something for a purpose other than that for which it was intended. I'm going to shoogoo them and see if I can fix that. I don't want to buy new shoes every season. 

*eta*: they suck in the snow. No grip whatsoever - expect to land on your tuchus.

Speaking of pedals, I hemmed and hawed for the entire summer about what I wanted to get, and ended up riding the DMR V8s the whole time. (I just got a set of Canfield Crampon Ultimates...right around the time the weather turned crappy here.)

gabrielle


----------



## muddbunnies-team (Nov 9, 2011)

For pedals, I ran the e13 LG1 pedals for the summer and am fully in love with them. The best flat I have ever run... by far... and I'm a bit of a pedal ****. Pinkbike did a review of them not too long ago.

For shoes, I'm a Fiveten fan. Although to be fair I haven't tried many different shoe brands.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

well criminy, those are pretty hot!


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Does 5.10 make any shoes for women that are not extremely bulky? I like my Sam Hills but my wife has so far rejected the 5.10s that I got for her, including the Karver and Freeride, as being too much like clod-hoppers. She has Point One Podium pedals, which are great, but needs some good sticky soled stiff shoes to complete the package. Should we look at Tevas?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You might look at the Tevas. I thought the 5-10s very much remembered clown shoes on me, but they totally didn't fit at all, either, (way too wide and Hugh volume) the 5-10 Guide Tennie, which is an approach shoe, had the lowest profile of anything I found.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

The guide tennie was pretty good for grip, and very much like a normal sneaker (doubled as a hiking shoe!) however, there isnt much for stiffness. her feet may ache on really long rides. though, it never bothered me much. Teva's are going to be like a skate shoe, so i cant imagine it would be shaped much different than the free riders.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Some different insoles in the 5.10s can improve fit and add a little stiffness. I use the green Superfeet insoles in my Impact High's.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> well criminy, those are pretty hot!


 I'm thinking these would look pretty hot on the Giant :


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ well those are sex!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ did you see they have them in that lovely burnt ano orange...thinking they would go great with your new bars?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

haha, if i didnt already have like three pairs of good pedals i'd prob consider!


----------



## delusional (Jun 16, 2009)

510 Women's Karver's. They are they best. And with the high ankle protection, offer excellent support as well.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

delusional said:


> 510 Women's Karver's. They are they best. And with the high ankle protection, offer excellent support as well.


... if they fit. Part of this discussion is what to get if those just don't work.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi- I'm a newbie, but I did a lot of looking at shoes. I wear a women's 6.5/7 and the ONLY options in my size were the 5.10 Karver and the Teva Links. I literally ordered 4 pair of shoes (online) - 2 of each brand - to figure out the right size. 

I got the Karvers in the mail first, and wow, were they uncomfortable. The high cuff rubbed my ankle bone in just the wrong place. The shoes were totally flat and uncushioned with no arch support. I threw in an orthotic, but still, the high cuff continued to rub and the shoes actually hurt to walk in. Since I'm still a beginner (been riding about 6 weeks), I do walk my bike sometimes over obstacles.

I got the Men's 5 and 5.5 for the Teva Links (in turquoise, gray and yellow) on Amazon for about $65. (Looks like they just went up to $88.) They were infinitely more comfortable when I put them on. Just for the comfort level and walkability alone, I kept them (size 5.5).

They are definitely NOT as sticky on the pedals as the 5.10s - I could tell that just sitting on the bike in my apartment. But for my foot size, there is only one 5.10 option and it just didn't work for me. I would definitely highly consider getting a pair of 5.10s if they made a Freerider model (or ANY OTHER MODEL) for women's sized feet. (Anyone have any connections there?)

Just my 2 cents.

For reference, as I said, I'm a beginner, riding about 6 weeks, trail and some singletrack in the SF Bay Area (China Camp, Tamarancho, Annadel, Joachim Miller).

I have the Blackspire Big Slim MKII pedals (about $100). 

-laine


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the freeriders in white tiger are the only one that would fit you. i've already been thru that! all the other freeridres are too big


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> the freeriders in white tiger are the only one that would fit you. i've already been thru that! all the other freeridres are too big


Wow, thanks Nicole. Now I feel silly for ranting. I thought I clicked on every shoe on the 5.10 site to try and find another pair that would fit me.

This brings me to my current dilemma. I like the Teva Links - they're comfortable and I paid $65 for them. But my foot does move on the pedal more than I would like sometimes. Do I splurge on the Freeriders and see how they fit?

-laine


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i didnt buy the freeriders, but i noticed that only the white tiger color comes in a size 5 (i wear a 6.5 woman's). it was between the freeriders and impacts. i ended up getting the impacts because i heard they were slightly more sticky and stiff. Sometimes i wish i had gotten the FRs because of the bulk factor. i dont really mind having hot feet so much so i'm ok with it. I've got tiny feet and the impacts have a bit of room, but no big deal. i ride mainly cliplless but when i'm in a flats mood, i'm very picky about slipping on a pedal, and impacts dont!


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

So I did it. I ordered the Freeriders to see if they are more comfortable and fit me better than the Karvers. I have Amazon Prime, so I get free 2-day shipping and free returns. The bummer about it is that I like the Teva Links - they're comfortable and they hold the pedal pretty well. But I'm pretty sure the 5.10s will hold better. I guess if the Freeriders work out, I can try and sell the Links. I wish I had found this thread before I wore them. 

One more question - you say that you heard the Impacts were stickier and stiffer than the Freeriders? I get the "stiffer" thing - but they both have the same sole material so shouldn't they have the same stickiness? Or is there a difference?

Thanks for the advice/info! 

-laine


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> i didnt buy the freeriders, but i noticed that only the white tiger color comes in a size 5 (i wear a 6.5 woman's). it was between the freeriders and impacts. i ended up getting the impacts because i heard they were slightly more sticky and stiff. Sometimes i wish i had gotten the FRs because of the bulk factor. i dont really mind having hot feet so much so i'm ok with it. I've got tiny feet and the impacts have a bit of room, but no big deal. i ride mainly cliplless but when i'm in a flats mood, i'm very picky about slipping on a pedal, and impacts dont!


FWIW, in regards to pedal strikes to the shin, I bought myself a pair of soccer shin guards this year when I decided to go back to flats from clipless pedals. They are light-weight, offer ankle protection (I got the stirrup kind), comfortable, non-slip, and CHEAP! Can't tell you how many times they've saved my shins from becoming hamburger. I bet they'd be great with the lower-profile freerider shoes. I have a pair of Karvers that I absolutely love and as luck would have it, actually fit me (I also like a bit more room because I ride in the cold a lot and I can fit a pair of wool ski socks in there and have dead air space for warmth). But, they are bulky and I can understand why someone would gravitate toward a lower-profile shoe.


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

I've finally had a couple of opportunities to try out the Teva Links I'd gotten from that HucknRoll 50% off coupon. Once on trails, once at Rays Indoor MTB park. I'm the opposite of many of you in this discussion - the women's 5-10 Karvers don't come in a big enough size for my feet. In the Teva's I ordered a size 9 men's. I have feet that are fairly wide at the ball of the foot/toe box and narrow at the heel. I was worried the Tevas would be too narrow. Not the case - but there is not a millimeter of extra space when I were a thicker or smartwool type sock. Got the more purple version.









Really like them. Everyone talks about the 5-10 being sticker, but I have to very deliberately lift my foot, remove all downward pressure in order to move /re-adjust my foot on the pedal. Prior to these, I wore a pair of Etnie skate shoes. I've never had any pedal slap due to foot slipping off with those either (I credit that to a good pedal stroke developed by lots of single leg clipless pedal drills on the trainer). When you guys talk about protecting your shins- do you mean the front of your leg? (which is what I call my shin, the back I call the calf). I have torn up the back of my calf in the past - usually when I have to stop FAST due to getting stuck on a clmb or a rock or whatever, and get hit in back of leg- but that's been a while.

I use a spiked pedal on both my bikes with the spikes out fairly far. Here's the Lush and her pedals. IMO, they look great - and perform really well.









Disclaimer - I don't get a lot of air. So how the stickiness would be if you freeride or jump a lot I have no clue. In that respect my kiddo who loves air can't stop talking about his 5-10's.


----------



## skarin (Jun 2, 2006)

I wanted a very sticky shoe that would not slip off the pedals, were comfortable to walk in - and were not puffy and ridiculous looking. I ended up with the Five Ten Warhawk - which I think is actually a parkour shoe. They fit my feet well, are so comfortable, and have never slipped off my pedals even in wet and muddy conditions. I recently had to hike my bike a bit over some giant roots and rocks, and they were so grippy and awesome.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

gabrielle said:


> I picked up with a pair of Dockets. They are last year's model, and were on sale for $40 or so.


Annnd here's what they look like after 3 seasons (though two of them were pretty lackluster and could be counted as one) and numerous applications of shoe goo to just eke out a few more rides:








They are t o a s t.

I picked up some 5.10 Freeriders to replace them, which seem a lot narrower than the 5.10s of a few years back. Rumors abound of a comparable ladies' shoe, but I haven't seen any signs of them on the LBS shelves yet. I got a men's 7.5, which the shop tells me is the smallest size available.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Gab, LBS is blowing smoke. The men's Freerider I have is in a mens 6.0 (which translates to a W 7.5) but the website says they go down to a men's 4.0. Now, as to availability......that may be a different story.
Five Ten | Freerider - Grey / Black

There is a women's Freerider for 2015- ask your dealers to order it. One nice thing about the men's is that you can find them for way cheap on close out once in a while. I found some for my hubby at backcountry.com for $45.

Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sale right now Women's 5.10 Impact Karver size 4-10 $49. If you missed it, keep an eye out, it should cycle back around on Chainlove.com: Five Ten Impact Karver Shoe - Women's - $49.99 - 64% off


----------

